
The NSA listened in on trade group talks to stay ahead of phone encryption - presspot
http://www.theverge.com/2014/12/4/7332069/the-nsa-listened-in-on-trade-group-talks-to-stay-ahead-of-phone
======
hackerjam
you think the snowden revelations can't get any worse... and then you read
something like this.

if i was one of the inboxes being monitored, not only would i feel
compromised/violated; i would be very pissed off. mad in fact, ready to do
battle...

i feel sorry for the "spooks" of the world. their days are numbered. we're
coming to getcha.

